# Eura Mobil Integra query



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Slightly early Christmas gift to myself (!) and SWMBO, an RHD 2006 Eura Mobil 636LS (Merc 2.7), which I'm stuffing with the necessities at the moment, and looking forward to using in earnest.

There is what seems like a useful feature, a turn-knob operating levers to lock all the kitchen drawers at once. As it was stiff to the point of jamming, the dealer lubricated it and freed it successfully. However, it is still pretty difficult to operate and I wondered if other EM owners have encountered the problem and solved it properly?

Any other EM tips also welcomed!

Seasonal good wishes all.

Terry


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Tery
Yep got a EM Integra 810 with the same locking mechanism. I had a bit of trouble with it as well. I found the problem was it locked all the drawers simultaneously and if one of the catches is a bit tight and needs adjusting it obviously affects all. Try adjusting each drawer in turn, do you also have the vertical wine rack alongside. If so it also locks this and in my case I just needed to adjust the catch on that one and all was well.
Incidentally I see your on line name is Pard, a good ol Cornish expression (as in ow be doing Pard) where abouts are you in Cornwall. We are at Newquay

Regards, Dave


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Terry, ours sometimes sticks, we just shut the draws firm and it drops down.......... :lol: But if you open the top drawer, on the right hand side is a flat piece of metal that locks them just push it down, but make sure the knob is fully anti clock and all the draws are fully in, our one that gives the trouble is the long one, but you will some get the hang of it, and find its not a problem.  Bob.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eura Benz*

Excellent choice of Motorhome.

Hope you enjoy it!

Happy & Safe Travels.

Trev


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

A word of thanks to the three of you! I've eased the drawer knob a little, but I think I may have to spend a little more time on it yet. 

Best wishes for the New Year!

Terry


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations on becoming a Eura owner. I too have experienced a problem with the drawers, but just persevere, you will sort it out.

Jenny


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

If the catch is setup correctly then what I do is turn it all the way to unlocked push the drawers to make sure they are all the way in then lock. Got into a habit with it now and never a problem. 

Nice solid locking mechanism and much better than the one on my previous Hymer.

Karl


----------

